# Quite a sight tonight



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Tonight as I was working my way back to the car while hunting grouse I came up to a sedge meadow on the edge of a still lake. A flock of diver ducks came screaming in my direction and just then 3 deer ran across the meadow about 150 yards away.

We didn't flush a single grouse tonight but I don't care.


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

That's what it's all about!


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow....I was there. 

Thanks for sharing!

Can't wait....one month until Wisconsin rifle deer season opens. I hope to have as much success then as you just did grouse hunting.

I have pictures in my mind from decades of northwoods hunting. Priceless.

I enjoy hunting wherever I am...but there's no place like home!


Tim


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

As a young man growing up with my Grandparents in the mountains of eastern Kentucky, we never saw a deer, not ever, and only rarely a wild duck along a creek, but here in Northern Minnesota all is much different. We've seen moose, black bear, wolves, porcupines, fisher, marten, coyotes, wild geese, eagles, 3 species of grouse, and of course, a multitude of deer right out our cottage window. And, as you say, a trip to the bush often presents even more wildlife viewing opportunities.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Last night we went grouse hunting near that little lake again but on the other side this time. It was clear sky and 65 degrees. A flock of tundra swans came in for a landing with their weird honking just as we walked up to the lake. We're seeing more and more swans in this area. They are huge.

By the time we were done and walking down the logging trail to the car the sun had set and a full moon was lighting everything up.

Not so much as a single flush but it was still good to get out in the woods.

Today it was 40 degrees and rain.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

It's not always about the kill but all the wildlife we see while were out enjoying the hunt.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

We just got home from another try at grouse hunting. One section of the trail went through a stand of tamarack. They are golden now and the evening sun lit them up like gold. I wish I had my camera with but it was home.

There were patches of ice on the lake this morning so freeze up will be here soon.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow, you're seeing ice, and I'm waiting for first frost in St. Louis. 
I still have tomatoes on the vine, and basil to harvest.

Thank You for sharing!
and take the camera, please?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes Please if you get out again tomarrow will you take the camera. Sounds like you could get some awesome pictures.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I made it back to the trail a couple of times but once it was overcast and by the time I got back 1/2 of the needles had already dropped.

Here's what I got but they are nothing like they were on first day when everything seemed to glow golden.


----------



## Lyra (Sep 15, 2009)

That is beautiful. You should post some pictures of the lake!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Lyra said:


> That is beautiful. You should post some pictures of the lake!


I don't have any pictures of Flanders Lake so here's mine.










My neighbors dock.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank you for sharing. It reminds me of the farm in MO. I miss it some days. the quiet of the morning when I was up alone... The smell of the forest, the hint of wood smoke and the briskness of the cold mountain (foothill really) air...

Your place looks lovely.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Mornings are the best.


----------



## Lyra (Sep 15, 2009)

What a dump! How can you stand it?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

It's not Maine but it will do for now.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks for the images, fishhead! 
We have very few yellow trees in the fall, most of ours go red or orange to brown.
Your place looks peaceful.


----------



## Lyra (Sep 15, 2009)

How soon does that lake freeze over?


----------

